# UK spouse visa submission



## Tamlyn (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi 

I'd just like to know if I should've received some kind of confirmation/acknowledgement after submitting my application on Monday, 15 December in Sandton, Johannesburg?

I am stressing a bit ... because I have heard absolutely nothing.

Is there any way of tracking this application? (as I have in the past when applying for visit visas etc.)

Thanks


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Tamlyn said:


> Hi
> 
> I'd just like to know if I should've received some kind of confirmation/acknowledgement after submitting my application on Monday, 15 December in Sandton, Johannesburg?
> 
> ...


Absolutely yes, you should receive an application receipt, without which, you have no proof that you did actually submit.


----------



## Tamlyn (Dec 19, 2014)

Have just come across this:

Q: How do I track the status of my application?

Teleperformance initially setup a tracking link on their tpcontact.co.uk website. Teleperformance has since taken this link down. Meaning their initial intended tracking facility didnt quite work out.

Further to this, Teleperformance are not notifying South Africans of the availability of their applications (June 2014). South Africans are not receiving sms or email notifications.

Teleperformance do not have enough staff members to handle calls or a call centre function in SA to track applications telephonically. The conclusion is simply that tracking of UK visa applications in SA is currently not possible.

South Africans have to go into their local application centre (where they submitted) to see if their application is ready for collection.


----------

